# My Middleweights



## cyberpaull (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice looking stable of midi's!!


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 21, 2015)

nice looking bikes i had a red one just like that now i have a blue 64


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 22, 2015)

Very nice   Panther ,love one like that too.If you know of any ones out there in that condition for sale please let us know .Thank you terry and tammy


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice trio of middleweights. I'm surprised there is not a Corvette 5 in the bunch yet.


----------



## cyberpaull (Sep 23, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Nice trio of middleweights. I'm surprised there is not a Corvette 5 in the bunch yet.




I am partial to Tank bikes, but if I was to have a corvette I would want the 5-speed or the white corvette.


----------



## 1969nam (Oct 10, 2015)

Beautiful trio of middleweights. Colors are bright and cheerful !!


----------

